# LFTS 11/7



## d_rek

Up and at 'em boys and girls! 

Day one of 3 of non stop rut hunting action for me.

I'll be hunting a funnel that dumps into bedding today. I'm going to try and sit all day but if nothing shows I'll be joining my BIL for the afternoon hunt at a different property. 

Good luck and shoot straight!




-Sent from d_mobile


----------



## SPITFIRE

getting myself going also. Had good action last few days just no shooters yet.


----------



## shady oaks

1st morning hunt of the year for me. Ugh, I hate the initial waking up part. Setting up on a cut bean field between 2 big bedding areas with a doe decoy and a Golden Estrus soaked wick for a tail. Hoping it's the magic ticket this morning.


----------



## bclinton

Live from the ****ter.


----------



## Jack77

First morning sit for me. Headed up to Lapeer County. Hoping the deer are moving like they have been all week.


----------



## J D

Good luck everyone 5 hours in to a 16 hour shift may get a quick sit tonight


----------



## dthogey

I'm hoping for some good rut action here in Kalkaska, the weather seems great right now, slight chance of rain is all


----------



## FREEPOP

Hope the good movement continues. 

Good luck all!


----------



## GADWALL21

Now this feels like deer season, good riddance El Niño, global warming, or whatever we've been dealing with all week!!


----------



## Gobblerman

I know it's not Michigan but I'm up in northern Missouri ready to hit the stand. Drove in yesterday hunted the afternoon hunt, seen 5 bucks and a dozen does. Oh and 3 fisherman! Good luck to everyone, hunt hard and safe.


----------



## LSCflatsman

Up at 3:00... Shower, 1 1/2 hour drive and just pulled into the farm. Getting dressed and heading in. Sitting over a pinch between bedding and food. Good luck all.. Some bucks should go down today!


----------



## JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN

After my night last night in the woods I think this is the most excited I have been to return. Saw 4 different bucks none bigger than a 5 pt but they gave me a show. It is amazing how dumb a woman can make you even if it is only for one night


----------



## Blueump

Up and at em' in southern Ohio! I love the smell of estrus in the morning!


----------



## backstrap bill

Up here in Huron county, hunted last evening didn't see a thing, was still a bit windy. Hopefully today will be a better day. Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## Noodles77

Checking in from north central Clinton county. Worked until midnight and didn't get a wink of sleep. Been anticipating this 4 day stretch that I have off from work all season. Good luck everyone and shoot strait.


----------



## Limbender

Getting ready to get dressed and walk in in Ottawa. I think this is stacking up to be the best weekend of the season.


----------



## Dynrat

Running a few minutes late. Wanted to be in the stand by now. Will be sitting in a fresh stand I hung Thursday after the morning hunt.


----------



## UnluckyOne

Ready to head out in Wexford County soon with 1fife and fishburnm. Pulled our card last night from the camera we've had up for 4 weeks. Two nice 8's, two yotes and a nice fat black bear. Good luck all.


----------



## WMU05

Heading out. Lotta bucks are gonna die today!


----------



## LawtonHunter77

Good Morning from Van Buren County. Only got out yesterday for a couple hours in the afternoon, which I saw nothing. But I have all day today and I have a feeling theres going to be some action!


----------



## Spike Country

2nd hunt on a new lease, just hung the set yesterday. Buddy says the property is no good not worth leasing again. 7:05 shooter walks by in he fog at 20 yards and me with no buck tags left. Gotta love the rut! Figure I'll hunt the next week like I still have a buck tag and see what this place has.


----------



## Spike Country

chuckinduck said:


> Did you know almond joys have nuts but mounds don't? Lol


Kinda like the bucks and does of the candy bar world!:lol:


----------



## dthogey

Not a thing moving in Kalkaska yet.


----------



## SPITFIRE

Had 2 yotes first thing this morning. One chasing deer the other chasing turkeys. Sighting so far 3 doe, 2 yotes, 8 turkey.


----------



## Firefighter

SPITFIRE said:


> Had 2 yotes first thing this morning. One chasing deer the other chasing turkeys. Sighting so far 3 doe, 2 yotes, 8 turkey.


Looks like you should have shot 13 arrows so far Vic! What gives?


----------



## backstrap bill

Had a lone doe checking scrapes just after first light


----------



## monczunski

Big spike just came cruising and jumped some does. 1st deer I've seen all day


----------



## lapeerhunter10

9 so far, two small bucks dogging some does


----------



## RangerV23

Glad to see Wexford represented strongly this morn! Jumped a couple walking out; nothing since in Colfax twp.


----------



## johnhunter

1st sparky came by. A dozen antlerless so far.


----------



## HillbillyinMI

At 0815 I shot a buck. He came in chasing 2 does. They were circling around in front of me in and out of shooting opportunities and he ended up giving me the best shot. Problem is it was closer than I expected. I had my sight set at 25 yards and he was at 15. I hit high at a 27 degree angle. The arrow was sticking through about half way. I'm going to wait until 11 or 12 to go look.


----------



## theredmission

State land buck down! Came flying through chasing four doe.


----------



## Ruthunter

Doe down! 3 small bucks got the pass at 10 yards. All 3 where following her trail. Ingham county. CWD Core area.


----------



## Trap Star

3 coyotes first thing and 3 tiny does about 8:30. No chasing here in van Buren this morning. ...I just scooped in to my grizzly mint can and put a dip in with doe pee on my fingers. I need to quit chewing.


----------



## johnhunter

What iI'm looking at.


----------



## thegospelisgood

All quiet here in Oakland county state land lots of runs and bedding but got a tree nub in my back. Might not make it the whole day.


----------



## Stick Slingur

Congrats guys. Nothing doing Leelanau Co.


----------



## Limbender

I don't always shoot does in November..... But when I do it makes me happy. Doe down!


----------



## Flight of the arrow

8 pt down, still in stand shot him at 8:25


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Jager Pro said:


> I'm shaking like a leaf right now, just saw my first doe of the year and my first buck ever!!! I drew back on him right as he started chasing that doe. That was amazing


It's about time. Everyone knew you would figure it out sooner or later. The only thing left is killing one. Congrats.


----------



## Skibum

Way to go Flight and FL!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Had 9 doe within range for 20 minutes and not one buck came to the party. 10 deer total and zero buck activity


----------



## WMU05

Nice job FL!


----------



## sniper

farmlegend said:


> Blade Boy......down.


Nice job FL...Can't wait to here the final story on that guy..


----------



## TJD

Congrats farmlegend!


----------



## TJD

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Had 9 doe within range for 20 minutes and not one buck came to the party. 10 deer total and zero buck activity


Hunting in same county and similar story although I saw one yearling buck earlier. Slow reports from dad and brothers this am too. Weird.


----------



## cstroh

I've got 10 pt bird doggin the whole property seen him 3 times now but can't get a shot!!


----------



## wolverines

wolverines said:


> Just saw my second buck...little. Had 2 does behind him which was kinda weird.


Just had a young buck following a doe come through. A little spike tried to get involved but got run off. The doe bedded down and the young buck stood gaurd at 40 yards, downwind! He stood there for at least 15 minutes, then the doe got nervous. Thought the ozonics did all it could do but they got my wind. Instead, she popped up and ran at me. Then I saw why...fox came through. The deer eventually moved off. Seen 3 bucks, 6 does, and a fox so far.


----------



## o_mykiss

Buck down... came right in on the can call and had a staredown with sparky before he caught an arrow. What a nice morning


----------



## bigal06

farmlegend said:


> Blade Boy......down.


Congrats!


----------



## protectionisamust

Getting down. Grilled Italian sausage is calling my name. I'll be back out in a couple hours. 

Congrats to those that have connected!!


----------



## WACKNSTACK

farmlegend said:


> Blade Boy......down.


Congrats! !


----------



## old graybeard

Nice buck Flight! Congrats


----------



## slabstar

Congrats to at the successful hunters today! 
Save some for those of us working! Lol


----------



## old graybeard

farmlegend said:


> Blade Boy......down.[/QUOTE Nice job! Congrats!!


----------



## old graybeard

Congrats [email protected]


----------



## 88luneke

First sit of the year for me and the "cool front" has been good so far. 

From light til 8:30 I saw 5 small bucks, 3 does, 1 hot doe, a real nice 7 that we're giving a pass this season, a shooter that came by out of range twice, and two coyotes. Chasing was intense for a good 45 minutes. 

Half hour ago I had a long horn bull and his two tiny buddies chasing a couple does 300 yards away. Deer was big enough that I said' "Whoa" out loud when I saw him through the binos. They ran into the wood lot I'm in but I'm certain they headed north.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Almost let him walk, just haven't been seeing. Deer so I took him .
Fliht


----------



## buktruk

Had a nice 8pt at 15yds this morning, no shot. Then a 6pt. Cruised through. Thats it so far.


----------



## dewy6068

Just had a small spike chase a doe full tilt across 3 cut bean fields then 30 sec later comes a shooter 8 point trying to keep up. The poor 8 pt looked like he was whooped...mouth wide open and tongue hanging out....now only if that doe would circle back and lead them right to me!


----------



## M.Schmitz87

Jeez. Today seems to be the day to be out. Thanks for all the reports. Taking my cpl class today and check on the lfts at the brakes.


----------



## hockeyman474

How are the hunting conditions looking for this evening!? Seeing as the coldfront is here and this LFTS is already at 14 pages before noon, movement HAS to be good! I'll be out in Lapeer County this evening hunting near a field edge funnel.


----------



## cast and tug

Congrats to all that have been successful today. Stuck at work till 1, will be out for afternoon, good luck!!


----------



## Waxdart

Home for lunch, checking the cam. One new mutant showed himself mid day yesterday. Might take him if he comes back around.


----------



## thegospelisgood

Had a buck come in downwind and busted me. He was supposed to come in the other way.


----------



## November Dreaming

Congrats on the bucks and baldies taken this morning. Had an eventful morning in Genesee county. Seen 3 different younger bucks giving the does a hard time. Lots of grunting, little bit of fighting and heard my first up close snort wheeze. I luv the rut now the bucks just need to get a bit bigger


----------



## RMH

hockeyman474 said:


> How are the hunting conditions looking for this evening!? Seeing as the coldfront is here and this LFTS is already at 14 pages before noon, movement HAS to be good! I'll be out in Lapeer County this evening hunting near a field edge funnel.


A lot of bowel movement issues today, bring a small army shovel and butt tape.......


----------



## FREEPOP

RMH said:


> A lot of bowel movement issues today, bring a small army shovel and butt tape.......


Aahh, deer just love hunters with bowel issues.


----------



## Firefighter

Vicious Fishous said:


> Lots of activity in my part of Ingham co. Saw 7 bucks, 1 shooter. Unfortunately watched neighbor shoot a 2 1/2 8 pt that would have been nice to see grow. Whatever though. It Was nice that he wasn't paying attention when a shooter 8 came out behind him and ran all they way across a cut bean field 40 yards from me. Drew back and couldn't stop him from chasing the does. Good times.


"Unfortunately"?

What if that was his biggest buck? Imagine how happy he is. Instead of worrying, why don't you shake his hand, roll up your sleeves, and help gut and drag?


----------



## Dadof2

Dadof2 said:


> Got what looks like a shooter bedded 70 yards out. Testing my patience


Nope not a shooter after all. 2.5 year old tall brow less 6 point. Next year fella.


----------



## Dadof2

farmlegend said:


> Blade Boy......down.


Bourbon time Farmlegend!


----------



## RMH

Nice 2.5 year old 8 just wandered by in my 20 yard viewing lane looking like he was searching for something at 12:04. Saw a different 8 eating acorns a half hour ago. Other than that kinda slow.


----------



## tjhuntfish

nice one!


----------



## hockeyman474

My goal is to get out there by 2-3 and hope a deer comes through!


----------



## dinoday

Left work early and heading to a new stand in Livingston. 
Hopefully today will be the day 
Congratulations to all the successful hunters today!


----------



## RMH

hockeyman474 said:


> My goal is to get out there by 2-3 and hope a deer comes through!



Good luck on your adventure.... KILL us a big one.


----------



## johnhunter

Yes, story to come. Miracles happen. Waiting for help to move this pig.
21 5/8 ISS.


----------



## RMH

Dadof2 said:


> Bourbon time Farmlegend!


Looks like he picked a bad month to quit drinking......


----------



## 5333

farmlegend said:


> Yes, story to come. Miracles happen. Waiting for help to move this pig.
> 21 5/8 ISS.


Congrats!! That is a stud!!!!


----------



## tman1560

farmlegend said:


> Yes, story to come. Miracles happen. Waiting for help to move this pig.
> 21 5/8 ISS.


Do u hunt Sanilac county FL?


----------

